# Warmest Hoodie?



## ridinbend

Hardfleece hoody

Arenite Hoody / Men's / Mid Layer and Fleece / Hardfleece / Arc'teryx / Arc'teryx


----------



## mojo maestro

Something from Carhartt.


----------



## Adam718

ridinbend said:


> Hardfleece hoody
> 
> Arenite Hoody / Men's / Mid Layer and Fleece / Hardfleece / Arc'teryx / Arc'teryx


That looks pretty good but according to the Q and A section on that page, this wouldn't be warm enough. But someone on the page did mention this : Covert Hoody / Men's / Arc'teryx / Arc'teryx 

That's definitely in the running.


----------



## ridinbend

I have a hard fleece hoody from stoic, and I love it. Unfortunately they don't make em anymore. The hard outer shell cuts down on draft almost like a soft shell jacket. If you want a hoody that's toasty and doesn't get drafty, the hard outer shell is pretty much a must. 

Have you considered a basic hard shell jacket or wind proof soft shell over your hoody to eliminate wind/cold? Most soft shells are typically fleece lined, just not a sweatshirt. I run a hard shell over the Patagonia r1. Best combo imo.

You said no jackets, but this is the closest thing to a hoody, but not a "snowboard jacket", that is totally wind proof and yet super comfortable.
Mammut Men's Ultimate Hoody - at Moosejaw.com


----------



## SnowDogWax

Bought this summer a merino wool Icebreakers Hoody. Seems comfortable, heard good things about Icebreakers :happy:


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420

Adam718 said:


> I don't like wearing jackets when I ride. I usually wear a base layer, long sleeve shirt and hoodie. I remember some days last season being uncomfortably cold from time to time so I'm looking for a warmer hoodie. I currently wear one of those regular DC hoodies that isn't lined with anything, and I want warmer.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a kickass hoodie that can replace a jacket? Or a hybrid jacket/hoodie?


thermal lined or sherpa lined hoody from carhartt


----------



## supham

If you like the look / style of your current hoodie, I would concentrate on getting a better mid layer, maybe a nano-puff mid layer and skip the shirt.


----------



## Argo

These are pricey but probably the best tech hoodie we have ever used.

https://mueapparel.com/hph-quarter-zip


----------



## samking

Argo said:


> These are pricey but probably the best tech hoodie we have ever used.
> 
> https://mueapparel.com/hph-quarter-zip


200$ on hoodie :eyetwitch2:


----------



## RisingSun

Just stay away from cotton, which is the mistake that most people make with mid layers, it soaks up sweat and makes you cold. Fleece hoodies paired with a polyester or merino wool base layer are the way to go. Under Armour makes some really good fleece hoodies for about $50.


----------

